
React-native-opencv3: React Native wrapper of OpenCV for face detection and more - spking
https://github.com/adamgf/react-native-opencv3
======
adamgf
Check out face landmarks demo video:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ABNMMfXGXdo](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ABNMMfXGXdo)

